# '10 Routan SE whinning Transmission



## napman41 (Aug 26, 2004)

My '10 Routan with 43k developed the dreaded whinning transmission noise. It only happens between 15-25 mph and it's pretty consistent. I took it into my local dealer today and they did a diagnostic and determined that there is a bad bearing of some sort, the service writer was somewhat vague when I asked for more details. He gave me a copy of the work order and it shows they ordered a bearing, strainer, gaskets, ATF fluids and a few other items. So it's scheduled for the repair next Tuesday. Fortunately everything will be covered by the warranty, though I'm pretty sure the van is getting traded in or sold outright after the repair. Too many little issues have started popping up and I don't have much faith in the durability of this car. It's a bummer because I've owned VWs for the last 33 years and this is the first one of 11 new VWs I've owned (plus numerous used) that I've been disappointed with. 
My next new vehicle will either be a Jetta SportWagen or a Suaru Outback.


----------



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

napman41 said:


> My '10 Routan with 43k developed the dreaded whinning transmission noise. It only happens between 15-25 mph and it's pretty consistent. I took it into my local dealer today and they did a diagnostic and determined that there is a bad bearing of some sort, the service writer was somewhat vague when I asked for more details. He gave me a copy of the work order and it shows they ordered a bearing, strainer, gaskets, ATF fluids and a few other items. So it's scheduled for the repair next Tuesday. Fortunately everything will be covered by the warranty, though I'm pretty sure the van is getting traded in or sold outright after the repair. Too many little issues have started popping up and I don't have much faith in the durability of this car. It's a bummer because I've owned VWs for the last 33 years and this is the first one of 11 new VWs I've owned (plus numerous used) that I've been disappointed with.
> My next new vehicle will either be a Jetta SportWagen or a Suaru Outback.


 Here is the good news / bad news --- we traded our '09 Routan SEL with only 26K miles for another VW for $17K in mid December; Carmax offered us $16K for it so there is a market for used Routan's but you'll need to do your homework. 

The bad news is I think the window for getting a decent trade-in value is closing with the recent news that VW will no longer offer the Routan and hence it will be an 'orphan' car that starts to diminish in value faster than one that isn't. Great deal for those who want any leftover new ones, not so good for those wanting to get the best value if they own one. We also had some nagging issues, all fixed under warranty but it just wasn't worth more aggravation to keep it any longer. 

The two you mentioned as replacements are good cars, no third row (as was something we realized we hardly ever used now, did the first two years but not now) but good ones --- depending on the VW dealer, etc. I would think that you'll get a better deal with them on a SportWagon (most do want to keep you in a VW) but you never know as some give you more as a 'conquest' sale as long as they think they'll be able to sell your trade at a profit. This forum still has some diehard fans but most agree that the '09-'10's may have been too much trouble (with the exception of the 4.0L in the SEL's) ... good luck whatever you decide!


----------



## napman41 (Aug 26, 2004)

Just picked up our Routan from the service dept. and the transmission is nearly silent and shifting perfectly. The work order makes mention of a TSB 381 301, so I goggled it. Pretty interesting stuff. Google " Routan TSB" and take a look at the list of bulletins.


----------



## VWtechguy (Nov 5, 2012)

napman41 said:


> My '10 Routan with 43k developed the dreaded whinning transmission noise. It only happens between 15-25 mph and it's pretty consistent. I took it into my local dealer today and they did a diagnostic and determined that there is a bad bearing of some sort, the service writer was somewhat vague when I asked for more details. He gave me a copy of the work order and it shows they ordered a bearing, strainer, gaskets, ATF fluids and a few other items. So it's scheduled for the repair next Tuesday. Fortunately everything will be covered by the warranty, though I'm pretty sure the van is getting traded in or sold outright after the repair. Too many little issues have started popping up and I don't have much faith in the durability of this car. It's a bummer because I've owned VWs for the last 33 years and this is the first one of 11 new VWs I've owned (plus numerous used) that I've been disappointed with.
> My next new vehicle will either be a Jetta SportWagen or a Suaru Outback.


Its not a VW. Its a Chrysler Town and Country.


----------



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

napman41 said:


> Just picked up our Routan from the service dept. and the transmission is nearly silent and shifting perfectly. The work order makes mention of a TSB 381 301, so I goggled it. Pretty interesting stuff. Google " Routan TSB" and take a look at the list of bulletins.


So it sounds like you changed your mind and will keep it or perhaps got a low ball trade-in value offer?

In either case, yes, my '09 had a few TSB's that were all taken care of, also a more recent one on a temp sensor for the temp display on the center console, someone else here dealt with it themselves but it seemed that at each scheduled 'free' maintenance there was at least one or more of these. The trannies on these have gotten a bit better but do indeed remember as the last poster mentioned, these have Chrysler engines and transmissions as well as poor OEM brakes that constantly warp (just not robust enough to handle the heft as most have found out). 

We'll bailed due to getting the most for our '09 before it became both worth next to nothing as well as unreliable and it was time for a change ... our previous Dodge/Chrysler minivan's (a '90 and '97) weren't 'perfect' but at least no issues with brakes or engines ... the trans on both needed a rebuild at about 70K but these are cheaper than a genuine VW trans to fix (in most cases).


----------



## napman41 (Aug 26, 2004)

early74B said:


> So it sounds like you changed your mind and will keep it or perhaps got a low ball trade-in value offer?.


 Actually I'm demo'ing a Honda Odyessy tonight and a Nissan Quest on Saturday. Nissan is offering nearly full retail on a trade for the routan plus factory incentives and 0% for 36 months for a 2013 model. If I go with a leftover '12 they will discount MSRP nearly 8k. I 'll post an update next week. 
Routan :wave:


----------



## teetshorn (Feb 11, 2011)

Our 2010 also had the same issues at 43K. Just traded out of it, decent trade and settled on a CPO 2012 Odyssey EX-L with RSE.

Good luck, we really liked the Nissan but they were a little steep, could not walk away from the deal they offered on the Honda.


----------



## chrishowell3 (Jul 11, 2013)

*09 transmission*

I am having the same problem with my 09,(48,000 miles) and also a hard upshift in the first three gears. I been into service with no luck they keep telling me cannot reproduce the issue. Local dealer told me they do not service transmissions had to drive it 2 hours away and still the same " normal". I dont recall how hard shifting is normal. Anyone else have this problem and what has been done to resolve the issue. As for brakes 19,000 miles on a new set of pads !!! Not good !!!


----------



## chrishowell3 (Jul 11, 2013)

*VW*

having issues with my routan tried to get VWOA to let me go to local chrysler dealer for repair and was told NO !!!!!!


----------

